# Alternative to Window Media Centre (Vista)



## Subeejit (Dec 13, 2008)

Hi All,
Can anyone tell if the windows media centre can be replaced by some other multimedia application (open source preferred). I mean if I donot want to use the built-in media centre (vista), but still want to use the remote (that came with the Laptop) with some other application?

Advance thanks for the answer.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 13, 2008)

XBMC (Formerly XBox Media Center) is a good choice: *xbmc.org/


----------



## Rahim (Dec 13, 2008)

Myth TV


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 13, 2008)

I tried XbMC. A bit tricky for a newbie to install. I chucked and used Myth TV instead. You can still try XBMC for Windows.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 13, 2008)

^^Its way easy just add repos from Software Sources and search in Synaptic


----------



## thewisecrab (Dec 14, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> ^^Its way easy just add repos from Software Sources and search in Synaptic


I added the repos to Synaptic, but XbMC would just refuse to start after installing. Now happy with Myth


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 14, 2008)

XBMC and MythTV FTW!


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 14, 2008)

Elisa Media Center ? *elisa.fluendo.com/


----------



## Faun (Dec 14, 2008)

painfully boring for a desktop user


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Dec 15, 2008)

^^+1

Thats why I prefer VLC and Kaffeine-Xine. 
And for Audio, I never even use my PC. Plugin the MP3 Player directly to speakers. 8)

Not all desktop users are multimedia enthusiasts, and not all multimedia enthusiasts are HTPC fans. That puts very little who would be interested in a software like WinHT, XBMC, MythTV, etc.


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 15, 2008)

I will release XBMC rpm packages for Mandriva soon.. hopefully they will add there


----------



## anujpathania (Dec 16, 2008)

Try Media Portal ... Works for Me

*www.team-mediaportal.com/


----------



## Dark Star (Dec 16, 2008)

Boxee is also available for linux


----------



## Subeejit (Dec 20, 2008)

Thanks all for your replies..
But can anyone pls tell how to use the HP Remote Control with these apps?


----------

